# How to remove engine cover while still using factory air filter?



## ikuzus (Jun 28, 2009)

This morning I decided to remove the engine cover from my 09 jetta . I really like the way it looks without it. Also I am sure it would operate at a cooler temperature without it.

The problem is the stock air intake assembly is plastic molded into the engine cover itself.
So it seems the only way to run the 2.5 without an engine cover is to add a CAI or Short ram .
Well anyways wile I had it taken apart I decided to go for a quick run with the engine cover / air intake assembly removed and boooy did it sound awesome it was louder and deeper not at all like a ***** sound I really love the way it ran with nothing hooked up to the throttle body.
Maybe it sounded better because the stock air intake might have some type of sound reducing resonator designed into it. 
Help me please has anyone found a way to remove the engine cover and still use the stock air filter and stock air intake piping.








_Modified by ikuzus at 1:53 PM 8-26-2009_


_Modified by ikuzus at 1:55 PM 8-26-2009_


----------



## DUSlider (Nov 15, 2007)

Running the engine without an air filter and the throttle body completely exposed is a good way to screw something up. Please either put the stock cover back on or get an after market intake and have someone install it for you before you break something.


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: How to remove engine cover while still using factory air filter? (ikuzus)*

If you want the "boy racer" intake growl..leave filter off and just rubber band a pair of panty hose over the end of the throttle body to "catch the big pieces"..guys did this over their carbs in the "ol daze"...at least guys who didn't worry about engine damage from the grit sucked into the motor...youll shorten the life of the engine considerably doin this..but if you're a "use it, abuse it, throw it away" car owner..WTF...go for it....On the other hand if you want a bit more intake noise without payin big bucks for CAI etc...just throw a K&N panel in there...you'll also save $$'s on air filter changes since you can run the K&N for 50K miles under normal (not in the dust bowl) conditions B4 you have to clean it.


----------



## ikuzus (Jun 28, 2009)

I did not make it clear that after I went for a short ride around the block I put everything back the way I found it. I just wish there was a way to remove the engine cover and still use the factory intake set up .


----------



## sagerabbit (Aug 14, 2007)

DIY! Make your own set up and take pride in it.


----------



## Slipstream (Feb 8, 2002)

*Re: (ikuzus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ikuzus* »_I did not make it clear that after I went for a short ride around the block I put everything back the way I found it. I just wish there was a way to remove the engine cover and still use the factory intake set up .

Why?







The factory intake setup is terrible, that's why people replace it.


----------



## JettaMk5 (Aug 11, 2008)

*FV-QR*

Something like this might work...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4399856


----------



## jettafan[atic] (Dec 2, 2008)

*Re: How to remove engine cover while still using factory air filter? (ikuzus)*

I dont want to sound like a ***** here but don't do this again, it's a great way to trash your motor. Taking off the engine cover isn't going to reduce heat considerably from what I know and if you want your car to pull harder and sound better just buy an intake. There's no good and cheap way to mod your engine unless you do the work yourself like in the DIY intake thread.


----------



## SpiderX1016 (Jul 22, 2008)

Make your own intake or buy one from classifieds or whatever.


----------



## MKVJET08 (Feb 12, 2008)

you could look into getting a stock intake off of the beetle 2.5's since they use the box style intake rather than having the filter inside the engine cover.
you would have to make custom piping from the throttle body to the box, and i dunno where you would mount the box but its just a thought
anything is better than running with no filter, even just for a few minutes, you have no idea what could have gotten into your motor in those few minutes.


----------

